# fan made attack on titan game



## kaylin martin (Aug 2, 2013)

I need some help here. I'm planning to create a game based on the shingeki no kyojin anime series, it will be produced using Unity3d. The game will go through the story of the battle against the titans. The main character in the game will be Eren just like the manga/anime. It will go through Eren, Mikisa and Armin training to join the recon corps. The bit i need help and tips with is the gameplay element should i impliment a role playing structure and environment or make it more of an action hack/slash game or anything else?
Thanks


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 2, 2013)

You know, an Attack on Titan game is already confirmed. But I guess you still want to make your own.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 2, 2013)

Make a game for $$$ instead....


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 2, 2013)

more hack and slash than rpg.
also, did you ever make a game before?


----------



## ilman (Aug 2, 2013)

So, you basically want opinions on what type of game to make?
Think of what suits the series better and what will be easier to make. After all, I don't think many people will be willing to work on this.
Also, if it's a fangame, bear in mind that you have to release the game for free. Companies don't like it when people steal their IPs for money.


----------



## kaylin martin (Aug 2, 2013)

ilman said:


> So, you basically want opinions on what type of game to make?
> Think of what suits the series better and what will be easier to make. After all, I don't think many people will be willing to work on this.
> Also, if it's a fangame, bear in mind that you have to release the game for free. Companies don't like it when people steal their IPs for money.


 
it will be a free game don't want to be sued


----------



## kaylin martin (Aug 2, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> more hack and slash than rpg.
> also, did you ever make a game before?


 
no i have never made a game before but this will serve as a learning experience.
When i say never i have done tiny things in unity like half a level sort of thing


----------



## kaylin martin (Aug 2, 2013)

also any ideas for a game name except for:
Shingeki No Kyojin: The fan made video-game


----------



## Rydian (Aug 2, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> it will be a free game don't want to be sued


Unfortunately it doesn't have to be for-profit, there's been C&D letters on all sorts of fan projects... Chrono Trigger's remake being notable.


----------



## ilman (Aug 2, 2013)

kaylin martin said:


> it will be a free game don't want to be sued


 
Good. Now to other stuff:
Unity3D, huh. That means that you'll be using 3D graphics and such. Do you have any experience with 3D modelling and animation? If not, it'd be a better idea to stay in 2D. Also, you have to have some mechanics in your head to make a game. Otherwise if you make them up on the fly, your game will fail. You've got a story thought up, which is good, because you can build the mechanics around the story, so they fit better. After all, you wouldn't put a turn-based RPG in a Sonic game...oh wait.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 2, 2013)

It should be a sci fi shooter game.


----------



## kaylin martin (Aug 2, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> It should be a sci fi shooter game.


 
I could not make that into a shooter game it would be rather... awful.
Google shingeki no kyojin and you'll know what i mean
also my last plan for a sci-fi shooter didn't go so well


----------



## kaylin martin (Aug 2, 2013)

just realised the hyperlink


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Aug 2, 2013)

Can I point out that there is a Shingeki no Kyojin game already, also made using Unty 3d: http://fenglee.com/game/aog/?fb_act...47539975281599":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## kaylin martin (Aug 2, 2013)

yes i know but i plan to follow the story. having emphasis on the training that eren, mikisa and armin have to endure


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Aug 2, 2013)

So, you want to expand upon that game? Interesting. I would actually love to see it. Unfortunately, as much as I would like to help you with this plan, I lack the proper skills to do it. Sorry.


----------



## kaylin martin (Aug 3, 2013)

Gabbynaruto said:


> So, you want to expand upon that game? Interesting. I would actually love to see it. Unfortunately, as much as I would like to help you with this plan, I lack the proper skills to do it. Sorry.


 
I myself lack some skill but i am willing to give it ago and take it as a learning experience xD.
thanks for the enthusiasm  means alot


----------



## virgildraco (Aug 3, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> You know, an Attack on Titan game is already confirmed. But I guess you still want to make your own.


what kind of game did they announce


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 3, 2013)

virgildraco said:


> what kind of game did they announce


 
Not much is known about it but it was announced a little while back.
http://www.videogamesuncovered.com/news/attack-on-titan-game-coming-2014.html#.Ufw-fZL5GSo


----------



## Gahars (Aug 3, 2013)

A project of such, well, titanic scope seems quite a bit out of your range.


----------



## kaylin martin (Aug 6, 2013)

Gabbynaruto said:


> Can I point out that there is a Shingeki no Kyojin game already, also made using Unty 3d: http://fenglee.com/game/aog/?fb_action_ids=547539975281599&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map={"547539975281599":377772355668068}&action_type_map={"547539975281599":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


 
does anybody know how i can contact the creator of that game


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gabbynaruto said:


> Can I point out that there is a Shingeki no Kyojin game already, also made using Unty 3d: http://fenglee.com/game/aog/?fb_action_ids=547539975281599&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map={"547539975281599":377772355668068}&action_type_map={"547539975281599":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


 
What's all that crap on the end of the link?


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Aug 6, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> What's all that crap on the end of the link?


 
No idea, that's how I bookmarked it. Got the link on facebook, so, it might be because of that...


----------

